
How to get a massive viral spike (if you don't tick off your users first) - Sam_Odio
http://www.rp0229.com/blog/2007/05/14/hats-off-to-tagged-aka-how-to-get-a-massive-viral-spike/
======
rms
It gives Tagged the power to steal emails for corporate blackmail. Should you
trust them?

